# 2 1/2 year old has never had solid poops



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I was wondering if it's normal for a 2 1/2 year old to never have had solid poops. I've never thought of this as an issue before....but he has been pee trained for a little over 4 months but we still deal with runny icky undies at LEAST once a day. Today he has gone in his undies....3 times. His poops usually have chunks of undigested food and they are EXTREMELY stinky (which I assume is normal) and just goopy.


----------



## Justhere (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi my 2 1/2 year old is the same. He has never had a solid poop. His dont contain undigested food, but still they are horrible hence why I havent started training yet! Does your DS eat a lot of fruit or drink a lot? Mine does, thats why I think mines poops are never hard ish. Also sounds like maybe your ds isnt chewing his food thoroughly.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What's his diet like? If he's still nursing a lot, it's normal to have "breastfed baby poop" regardless of the age of the baby.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

My first son didn't have solid poops until he was 2.5 or so, but it was because of a soy allergy. We already knew about his other (multiple) food allergies but this one didn't present as hives/anaphylaxis but with chronic 12 times a day diarrhea type poops.

It took 2 weeks off soy for him to finally have his first solid poo.

I'd look at food allergies if I were you.


----------



## Justhere (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont know about the op post but allergies are ruled out for my ds. He only poos every other day. Its always the same soft mushy poos.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Some allergies can not be tested for with common methods.

Read 'healting the gut' you may find things you didn't think of before.

BTW, I do not consider loose stools to me normal for a 2.5 yr. old. Unless his diet is very poor.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I agree with Gitti. My son gave different allergy profiles with the skin test and the blood test. The doctor told us that the test wasn't the defining thing. He said, "look at the child." If he shows the symptoms, that's more important than the test.


----------



## Justhere (Apr 3, 2006)

There is a big difference in a *loose* stool, and a mushy stool. Definitely. My sons poos are not round balls,they are not loose either. They are just mushy. I think that not everyone can have the same kind of poo! Yes, loose stools and frequency of them require some attention, but mushy stools every day once or every other day with no other problems seems normal for my little one. He eats a well rounded diet with lots of fruit and fibre. He does not drink milk, or eat any sugary substances.(other than the fruit)


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Eliminating once every other day or even once a day, especially in combination with the "mushy" poo, would be a big red flag for me. We eat three plus times a day, so we should be eliminating three plus times a day. Have you considered the possibility of a gluten intolerance or other gut damage?

Even when on a relatively healthy diet, many people experience intolerances, allergies, damage to the gut, etc. The first identifiers for such issues are usually frequency and consistency of poo. My DS is 4.5 -- he was diagnosed with Celiac disease about 2.5 years ago. Up until that time, he had 5-8 "mushy" stools per day. They were never formed. (We called them peanut butter poos.) This should have been a signal to me, but it wasn't, because I thought the same thing that you did, not everyone has the same kind of poo.

To the OP, I'd definitely check out the Healing the Gut tribe here! It sounds to me like your DS may have some issues with gut damage, which can lead to several severe problems (anything from malabsorption and the myriad issues associated with that, to serious excema, to internal damage that you can't see but that comes out in other ways like behavioural problems). You might see a homeopath or naturopath that specifically deals with nutrition issues, as well.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Also the odor issue is a big flag... that signifies bacterial issues or malabsorption or both.

Stool should be very well digested at this age, this is definately not normal. My ped and many peds say it is and we have the stool tests on DS to prove it is not (he has bacterial problems/dysbiosis).

They should be firm and darker brown 1-3/day easily passed when solids are the primary part of the diet. No gas. No or very little undigested food. (That goes for adults too.







I think so many people have digestive issues no one knows what a normal habit looks like!)

Digestive enzymes in addition to probiotics would be a good first step. Read this site for enzyme info, her book is fabulous too: www.enzymestuff.com.


----------

